# Baby bunny looking for a good home in South Mississippi, Alabama, Louisiana



## Sammae (Feb 18, 2016)

I went to pick up a new bunny I was getting as a companion for my other rabbit and when I got there I was told they are meat rabbits and they would just eat them if they didn't sell and the guy saw how much I loved them and he told me to take the one I had picked out's brother too for free because no one comes to get his rabbits that look at them they way I did and they usually don't go to good homes, he said sometimes he doesn't even want to sell them to some of the people that come to buy them(and he eats them)! So I just couldn't leave the other baby behind. My original rabbit is a flemish giant and these guys are meat rex mixes that are going to be 7-10 pounds when full grown so three of those guys will be a lot of rabbit! I figured I could just save him from that life and see if there was a great person out there who would love to have him and knows how to care for rabbits and would give him a good home or figure out how to make three big rabbits work if I couldn't, but I just couldn't leave him. He was not handled well so he is timid, but much less than his brother that I am keeping and he's coming around much faster. He is only 5 1/2 weeks old so he is easy to handle and work with and won't be any problem to tame more. He already comes up to me and relaxes when I pet him, really the only time he gets scared is when I go to pick him up because he's used to only being snatched up by the skin on his neck and he thinks I'm going to hurt him. I get him out and put him on the bed with me and he's fine, come up to me, stiffs me, nudges me, got in my lap, layed out while I petted him. He will be a great pet! He is really goofy too! He is constantly running and jumping and throwing his body out in the funniest way, he can't seem to believe he has so much space to move around in now and he is loving it! He loves to eat too! I can't give him and his brother enough food! They eat constantly. But he is beautiful and I wish I could keep him too, but I'd rather find him a good home now while he's young if I can find the right person. I want him to live indoors and be taken care of like I will take care of him, I won't let him go to a home where he won't have as good a life as I would give him. I want him neutered when he's old enough, I don't want him bred. It would be great if he had another bunny to live with after he's neutered, so if you're looking for your bunny a friend, this guy is perfect! He is the sweeter, submissive, smaller of the brothers but he's also more playful! I live in Ocean Springs, MS, but I will drive him anywhere in south MS and some places in Louisiana and Alabama to get him to a good home. If you are interested please send me a private message, thank you!


----------

